

Keep track of your distributed team's timezones - bmaeser
https://github.com/djfarrelly/timezone

======
danfarrelly
Thanks for the post! I'm Dan, the creator of timezone the open source project
and am now working on a product version at
[http://timezone.io](http://timezone.io). Just pushed the new homepage - Hope
that helps paint a picture for whats to come there!

Until then, feel free to fork the project, and submit Pull Requests! Would
love to hear the ideas you might have :)

------
cmsj
I'm sure this is a great little product and well worth trying, but I figured
I'd just mention that for keeping track of my team (distributed across
USA/EU/APJ), I have added various relevant timezones to the clock widget in
iStat Menus on my Mac (also doable on many/most Linux distro clocks).

------
AdrianRossouw
nice little tool.

OP works at buffer, and is showing their team's current timezone status.

